# Bleaching Discharge?



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Does anyone else get a discharge that actually bleaches their panties? I guess discharge is the word...I never notice it, but it has to be something down there. When it happens there is no burning, no smell, etc. Anyone else?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

No...maybe it has something to do with the material and dyes in your panties?


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

If you have a lot of lactobacilli (a good thing), they're busy producing hydrogen peroxide, which could have a mild bleaching effect, I suppose. If you're not having any pain or itching, I wouldn't worry about it. (You could use pantiliners to protect your good undies.)


----------



## erin_jean (May 21, 2003)

I have had the bleaching thing too...I thought I was going crazy. I went thru some of the nicest panty's ever cause the colour was totally gone. Talk about PO'd


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yep i have the bleaching discharge ( or whatever it is ) aswll , for that reason i never buy black underwear anymore.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

See, if you guys wore pantyliners, you wouldn't have that problem.... *smile*


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

LOL Patty







I get the light yellowish stains from discharge buildup on light underwear...another reason I'd rather buy dark ones!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I've never heard of that before.. I've never actually had a problem with it.


----------



## infinity5480 (May 4, 2003)

could it be choline? maybe from semen?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Can't be semen for me...I haven't had sex in months and months.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I've had that too. I always thought it was because there is constantly a stain there being lifted off in the wash, thus the underwear fades. I don't know.


----------

